# My groomer told me I dont have to spray....



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I took my dog to a groomer to get his nails cut. I asked her do I have to get a spray to brush him so his coat doesnt break she told me no. And that she never uses spray on her own dogs just the regular doggie shampoo thats she uses. Is this correct? I thaught of all people a groomer would tell me to get something from her shop at least to make a buck. I never use anything on my Shitzu/bishon and I brush him daily. How would I know if I was damaging his coat? He is a pretty good length right now and has not a single matt.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I am a groomer and I don't use a spray on most dry dogs. I do use a conditioner called cream rinse after I shampoo the dogs and then I brush the dog while it's wet and I'm hand drying it. On my own shih tzu I use a metal comb ever couple days. I find a comb is quicker to use than a brush and gets right down to the skin. I only use the brush to work out a mat. The reason I don't like to use a spray for combing my dog is because I don't like the idea of a buildup of anything on her coat that will stay there until I bath her again.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am not a groomer and own a mixed breed with a wavy spaniel/setter type medium double coat. Spraying with water mixed with a couple drops of conditioner seems to keep his coat longer, gets some undercoat combed out and helps lay those annoying waves down. I combed and flea combed [to pull out undercoat mostly] him yesterday in dry weather and no static shocks or flyaway hair. Understand about product buildup but you could try spraying plain water. 

As an example only - I have read that Afgan hound coats haven't really gotten longer over the years, the groomers just learned that combing a damp coat doesn't break the coat as much as brushing a dry one. Broken hair is damaged and more likely to cause trouble.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I always mist long coat and drop coated dogs before brushing and combing them out after a bath. Dry brushing, especially if there are some tangles, does cause split ends, and can eventually make the coat appear really scraggly, dry, and doesn't seem to grow much. 

Spritzing with a decent comb out spray\conditioner can aid in the comb out process, as it helps relax and loosen any tangles, or matts. I never comb out any of the long or drop coated dogs without a spray. I use a spray that is silicon free, and doesn't have tons of chemicals to weight the coat.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I use water+conditioner spray to keep flyaways down. Ice's hair is really fine and static-prone.

I'd think it would depend on the dog's type of coat if you needed it or not.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I too ALWAYS use a spray (without silicone) on every coated breed, whether its my own dogs or groom dogs. The thought of dry brushing a dog just makes me cringe..lol Do you absolutely HAVE to? No, not at all. But it will help keep the coat in better condition, make brushouts easier and faster, and it doesn't take any more time to give a quick mist to the area you are brushing. There are SO many different sprays out there, and many of them do a great job! And remember, everyone has a different opinion. I suggest you pick up a spray, and try it and decide for yourself whether its something you want to continue to do or not. A few I would recommend are Crown Royal, EZ Groom Answer (diluted 15:1, not in the shampoo as on the label) or any Plush Puppy brushing spray.

Forgot to add about the buildup question. These sprays are made specifically for use when brushing. They will not cause a buildup. Remember also with these sprays, a tiny bit goes a long way. Only a little mist over the area..Brush, then mist the next area. Mist, no spray really. Used correctly, they are a great help with brushing and keeping coats healthy.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting.. I never thought about using a spray for dry brushing- I brush my dogs daily with a soft copper brush on the "jacket" and comb the legs, and beard with a greyhound comb. They have a hard wire coat ( except the furnishings of course) Do I need to use some kind of spray to protect the coat or would that soften it?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Yikes! Just the thought of dry brushing without misting first, makes me cringe, too! I've never noticed any buildup at all, despite repeated misting and brushing, as I have Poodles, and am "at them" all the time! LOL My kids laugh, saying it's wierd to see baskets holding brushes and combs all over the house! Sometimes I use EQQyss Survivor instead of mising. Just a dab on the palm of my hand, then rub my hands together, and go over the dog. There's no silicone in it, makes the coat feel and look wonderful, plus it smells devine! I use it on my hair, too. I've gotten lazy in my old age, just French braid (24" long! Yikes!). No split ends for the Poodles OR me!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

bfoster said:


> Interesting.. I never thought about using a spray for dry brushing- I brush my dogs daily with a soft copper brush on the "jacket" and comb the legs, and beard with a greyhound comb. They have a hard wire coat ( except the furnishings of course) Do I need to use some kind of spray to protect the coat or would that soften it?


If your dogs are handstripped, you can use sprays specifically made for keeping the coat hard, and won't soften it. Crown Royal makes a spray for hard textured coats. Those harsh coats often have more breakage problems because they are so coarse..the hairs just snap.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

yes- they are hand stripped- thanks for the info-I will definitely look into that brand. Do I need to use the spray even when brushing them with the soft copper brush?
I appreciate your help I am not a professional groomer I just like to keep my own dogs looking their best


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

bfoster said:


> yes- they are hand stripped- thanks for the info-I will definitely look into that brand. Do I need to use the spray even when brushing them with the soft copper brush?
> I appreciate your help I am not a professional groomer I just like to keep my own dogs looking their best



I'm not sure what brush you have that is the soft copper brush. If you are using it on their backs, since they are short enough, you won't really need to use spray..but on their longer leg hair, yes, especially if you are using a slicker or comb, but even with a pin brush the spray is going to benefit the coat.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

The brush I am using on their jacket is a chris christensen brush-It is an ionic brush-it has soft copper bristles on the inside and black I don't know what kind of bristles- boar maybe on the outside. It is very soft and seems to be very gentle. One their legs, fringe and beards I do sometimes use a pin brush then a greyhound comb. I am careful but if a spray would help prevent breakage I am all for that. Do you use the spray after bathing, when they are wet as well? I bathe just legs and face ( and rear end) weekly-the jacket only about once a month.
Right now I just use Ice on Ice and I blow dry using first my fingers and then a slicker brush (legs and fringe) Does that sound right?
I roll their coats so I keep their jackets kind of a medium length.
Thanks for your help..I am trying to do a good job......but I am still learning


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

bfoster said:


> The brush I am using on their jacket is a chris christensen brush-It is an ionic brush-it has soft copper bristles on the inside and black I don't know what kind of bristles- boar maybe on the outside. It is very soft and seems to be very gentle. One their legs, fringe and beards I do sometimes use a pin brush then a greyhound comb. I am careful but if a spray would help prevent breakage I am all for that. Do you use the spray after bathing, when they are wet as well? I bathe just legs and face ( and rear end) weekly-the jacket only about once a month.
> Right now I just use Ice on Ice and I blow dry using first my fingers and then a slicker brush (legs and fringe) Does that sound right?
> I roll their coats so I keep their jackets kind of a medium length.
> Thanks for your help..I am trying to do a good job......but I am still learning


I tend to use a bit while I am drying, and after I am done, to help with the brushing and combing out process. I use Bark 2 Basics Demat with AntiStat, and it works wonderfully on all the dogs I groom. There are many, many great products out there, though...so it is up to you which one you want to try out and stick with  I like the B2B because it doesn't smell overly perfumey, and doesn't make ME react!Lol!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

bfoster said:


> The brush I am using on their jacket is a chris christensen brush-It is an ionic brush-it has soft copper bristles on the inside and black I don't know what kind of bristles- boar maybe on the outside. It is very soft and seems to be very gentle. One their legs, fringe and beards I do sometimes use a pin brush then a greyhound comb. I am careful but if a spray would help prevent breakage I am all for that. Do you use the spray after bathing, when they are wet as well? I bathe just legs and face ( and rear end) weekly-the jacket only about once a month.
> Right now I just use Ice on Ice and I blow dry using first my fingers and then a slicker brush (legs and fringe) Does that sound right?
> I roll their coats so I keep their jackets kind of a medium length.
> Thanks for your help..I am trying to do a good job......but I am still learning



I have that same brush, so I know what you are talking about. You really don't need to use spray on the jackets with that brush, or at all, cause its not long enough really. I would use it on the beards and leg furnishings though, whether using a pin brush, slicker or comb. I like Ice on Ice ok, but I don't use anything on my harsh coats before drying, as I do think it affects the texture. Schnauzers don't really have harsh leg hair though, so I think using it on beards and legs is fine, but I wouldn't use it on the jackets. When drying the leg and beard coat, you really should use a pin brush to minimize breakage..slickers are hard on coat, and if you can keep from using one at all, you really should. But then again, you don't want really long furnishings on a schnauzer, (not like 12 inches of poodle coat) so any damage you do with a slicker will likely be trimmed off...Sorry, I guess I contradicted myself there huh..Ideally, for growing coat..No no to a slicker at all..but if you are careful, and use a brushing spray, you can still grow coat/keep long coat using a slicker...very, very carefully. And you can use Ice On Ice as a brushing spray...I am not sure if it has silicone in it or not..but you can call the company and ask.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> If your dogs are handstripped, you can use sprays specifically made for keeping the coat hard, and won't soften it. Crown Royal makes a spray for hard textured coats. Those harsh coats often have more breakage problems because they are so coarse..the hairs just snap.


Which one of these sprays is the one you are referring to?

http://www.showdogstore.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=7


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> Which one of these sprays is the one you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.showdogstore.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=7


I like Crown Royal #2 for most coats, but #3 is specifically for harsh coated dogs..it does contain a small amount of silicone, so its not a product you want to use daily, though I have used it for years and never had any problems with the silicone in it breaking coat. I really like EZ Groom's Answer also, and to my knowledge, it does not have silicone in it..It can be diluted 15:1 in a spray bottle rather than added in the shampoo as stated on the bottle.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the good advice
There is so much to learn to just groom one breed properly- I can't imagine being able to do all the different breeds-hats off to professional groomers!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

bfoster said:


> Thanks so much for all the good advice
> There is so much to learn to just groom one breed properly- I can't imagine being able to do all the different breeds-hats off to professional groomers!



Thank you. Yes, a professional groomer never stops learning!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> I like Crown Royal #2 for most coats, but #3 is specifically for harsh coated dogs..it does contain a small amount of silicone, so its not a product you want to use daily, though I have used it for years and never had any problems with the silicone in it breaking coat. I really like EZ Groom's Answer also, and to my knowledge, it does not have silicone in it..It can be diluted 15:1 in a spray bottle rather than added in the shampoo as stated on the bottle.


Thanks. What's bad about silicone?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> Thanks. What's bad about silicone?


Silicone, over time and not washed out, can cause a buildup on the hairshaft, and cause breakage and damage to the follicle.


----------

